# Woman stabs rapist with pocket knife



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 12, 2011)

http://articles.philly.com/2011-06-...vid-mcdonald-special-victims-unit-capt-rapist



> A man who police said tried to rape a woman in Hunting Park early  yesterday ended up in the hospital when his intended victim fought back  with a vengeance - and a pocket knife.
> ...
> McDonald tried to strike up a conversation with the woman and when  she refused his advances, he tried to sexually assault her, Darby said.He  tore at her clothes and pummeled her face, but the victim pulled out a  pocket knife and stabbed McDonald several times in the abdomen, police  said.
> He ran off and the woman ran home and called police.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 12, 2011)

Core Rule Number One - Don't be a victim -  {ticked}
Core Rule Number Two - If you are in fear of your life then fight like it {ticked}
Core Rule Number Three - Report incidents and evidence immediately to the authorities {ticked}

I reckon she did pretty well there :nods:.

I know she survived the attack but I hope she can also survive the aftermath, both legal and emotional.

I know that after the one time I was attacked I was hyper-vigilant for a very long time - in fact I still am very alert and wary when I am out-and-about even now.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 12, 2011)

Related in a more general sense, this was on the BBC:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13739876


----------



## seasoned (Jun 12, 2011)

It goes to show it is not the size that counts, but the way you user it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 12, 2011)

I read the thread title and I said YAY! 
The fact that she got away and reported it... double Yay!


----------



## MJS (Jun 12, 2011)

Good for her!  I'm glad she fought back, using whatever means necessary, and survived!  That, IMO, is all that matters!  As for the legal stuff....well, I'm sure there're some bleedhearts out there who would think this was too much.  IMO, anyone on a jury with half a brain would see otherwise.


----------



## Flea (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm a liberal.  Why on earth would her response be too much?  I'm only sorry she didn't carry a chainsaw.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 12, 2011)

Flea said:


> I'm a liberal.  Why on earth would her response be too much?  I'm only sorry she didn't carry a chainsaw.



I was going to say that I doubted anyone, liberal or conservative, would be upset with her defending herself like that.  With that said, however, it is also fair to mention that in some countries, she'd be denied the right to carry a pocketknife (depending on size, locking versus non-locking, etc).

I was in Japan once and discussing with a Japanese policeman my ultra-small Case Jr. pocketknife.  I said _"World's smallest folder!"_  He smiled and replied _"World's smallest *ILLEGAL* folder!"_

Not the self-defense issue as much as the right to possess or carry weapons that might be used for self-defense.  That does tend to be a bit of a liberal thing.  No offense.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 12, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I was going to say that I doubted anyone, liberal or conservative, would be upset with her defending herself like that.  With that said, however, it is also fair to mention that in some countries, she'd be denied the right to carry a pocketknife (depending on size, locking versus non-locking, etc).
> 
> I was in Japan once and discussing with a Japanese policeman my ultra-small Case Jr. pocketknife.  I said _"World's smallest folder!"_  He smiled and replied _"World's smallest *ILLEGAL* folder!"_
> 
> Not the self-defense issue as much as the right to possess or carry weapons that might be used for self-defense.  That does tend to be a bit of a liberal thing.  No offense.


To me it's always been about intent. Why do you carry a folder? Why carry a weapon at all? For defense... then how can it be illegal. To intentionally cause harm to someone who isn't bothering you at all or for robbery, murder or rape ... illegal. 
Going through a security check point at the town hall I had to surrender my folder (though I claimed that it was a "tool" and for me in many ways it is) and in doing so I put my pen along-side with it. Guard said that wasn't necessary. I replied (gently) that I could put it through his neck if I were so inclined to do so, ergo it's a weapon. He stared at me for a moment and nodded but didn't reply back. I picked up both as I was leaving the building. 

A set of keys can be used as a weapon (if used properly)... A rock, a bottle laying carelessly in the street, a 2X4... anything. Then the hands and feet. 
Anti-violent people need to take a step back and look at what they need to do to prevent violence from happening. Taking away weaponry of defense isn't the way to do it. Repeated studies have shown criminals are less inclined to attack someone they know who is armed.


----------



## Kemposhot (Jun 12, 2011)

Excellent case of self defense.  I hope the best for her, a great example how being armed can really even the playing field.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jun 12, 2011)

Kemposhot said:


> Excellent case of self defense. I hope the best for her, a great example how being armed can really even the playing field.


 
I am very, very glad that she lived through this. The unfortunate thing is that this turd will probably learn from his mistake and be sure that he is armed the next time he assaults someone. Too bad she didn't have a firearm to make certain that he never tried this again.

Not really sorry if this seems harsh, but I have no place for rapists in my world.

Just my  opinion,

James


----------



## Balrog (Jun 12, 2011)

My only objection is that she didn't get him in the goolies.

Good for her otherwise!


----------



## MJS (Jun 12, 2011)

Flea said:


> I'm a liberal. Why on earth would her response be too much? I'm only sorry she didn't carry a chainsaw.


 
Probably for the same reason people would ask a LEO, who's faced with a guy holding a gun or knife, why the cop shot him in the chest, resulting in death, instead of shooting him in the leg.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 12, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Going through a security check point at the town hall I had to surrender my folder (though I claimed that it was a "tool" and for me in many ways it is) and in doing so I put my pen along-side with it. Guard said that wasn't necessary. I* replied (gently) that I could put it through his neck if I were so inclined to do so, ergo it's a weapon.* He stared at me for a moment and nodded but didn't reply back. I picked up both as I was leaving the building.


 
*+1*, there-been there and done that.

Not incidentally, there are several products like this available:


----------



## Blade96 (Jun 12, 2011)

Bastard. He got what he deserved.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 13, 2011)

Once the dust settles...I am sure she will be ok legally.


Its awesome that she defended herself the way she did.  Since she reported it right away and everything...so the law is on her side for sure.


----------



## Flea (Jun 13, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Not incidentally, there are several products like this available:



Elder, I had no idea that such a lovely trinket existed.  It makes my bleeding heart go pit-a-pat.  You even showed me where to find one!

:fanboy:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 13, 2011)

elder999 said:


> *+1*, there-been there and done that.
> 
> Not incidentally, there are several products like this available:


Yeah looks good... question is can it get on the plane? 

Also the "working" end of the pen looks like it's definitely for stabbing but question is can it be used multiple times. Looks like it'd slip out of the hand if put too far into the body and rapid retrieval could be difficult. This obviously isn't for just "poke-poke-ow ow" defense.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 13, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah looks good... question is can it get on the plane?
> 
> Also the "working" end of the pen looks like it's definitely for stabbing but question is can it be used multiple times. Looks like it'd slip out of the hand if put too far into the body and rapid retrieval could be difficult. This obviously isn't for just "poke-poke-ow ow" defense.


 

That one is at the low end of those things, at about $25...there are other, preferable ones that cost more than 3 times as much, and, yeah-I've taken them on the plane. On the other hand, I bought the thing because it was cheaper than a Mont Blanc and easier to part with.......I _know_ the Mont Blanc works for this, though.


----------



## chinto (Jun 14, 2011)

I am glad she survived.. if she is living on the east coast.. especially the north east... she could be in for a nightmare!!! ( I have no idea where that park is! )  In my state, well depending on the county and how liberal and stupid the DA is, could be a real nightmare till the jury gets it, snarls " WTF are we even doing here with this case!???!" and then finds NOT GUILTY.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 14, 2011)

chinto said:


> I am glad she survived.. if she is living on the east coast.. especially the north east... she could be in for a nightmare!!! ( I have no idea where that park is! )  In my state, well depending on the county and how liberal and stupid the DA is, could be a real nightmare till the jury gets it, snarls " WTF are we even doing here with this case!???!" and then finds NOT GUILTY.



Yep... in a perfect world.


----------



## chinto (Jun 17, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Yep... in a perfect world.




in my county and state it would work that way.. but a lot of places... its a crap shoot.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 17, 2011)

OKenpo942 said:


> I am very, very glad that she lived through this. The unfortunate thing is that *this turd will probably learn from his mistake and be sure that he is armed the next time he assaults someone*. Too bad she didn't have a firearm to make certain that he never tried this again.
> 
> Not really sorry if this seems harsh, but I have no place for rapists in my world.
> 
> ...


 
My inclination is to say he'd be discouraged from trying to assault altogether. But I'd like to see some hard data on injured attackers and their likelihood of repeating the attempt.


----------

